# Camelot



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

We were sitting around the bulldog table today and camelot dogs came up.The question was their were four foundation dogs in that kennel does anyone know what their names are? Also what other information about these four do you have? Their is one that is never mention when people talk but has alot of off-spring out there. Who know why they never talk about this one? Lets see if the boyz at the round talk know what they are talking about...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wouldn't know, not my thing. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

think now don't quote me on this that it was

camelot's chief
camelot's blaze maxine
(camelot's) Pool's Max
Camelot pits baby girl


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Depends on what you are talking about. 
The true Camelot Dogs are game dogs, Red Hot Kennels is based a lot off of the old dogs. The bigger dogs, the Duke is behind most of them.

This is a very complicated subject and Cheif is Camelot Pits, not Camelot Kennels

Here is something Art posted on another board about the beginning of his line

_Camelot is a place. Camelot Kennel came from Camelot. Your question is very deep, but has a very simple answer. These are the facts: These dogs are awesome. I dont think I cared as much about the name as I did having the best dogs. 
I started with maybe 30 or more dogs off an incredible stud dog that I have always felt had it all, Super Bud (KGB) 20 or so off of Pooles Max, using Ouzi, Maxine, and a few other super incredible badass bitches. This was not luck. I found a dog that I liked and became convienced by his offspring (Pooles Max and others) These were the dogs that I wanted. They were true working dogs who were owned by people that if they didnt work had no use for them. I picked through those dogs with experience, direction, and conviction. I was honest to myself and let nothing stand in the way of my decisions and at that point I was only interested in the best. My breedings defined my purpose My respect and dedication to the breed keeps it real. I have always had a motto in these dogs "From the Best Comes the Best." For the past 20 years I have searched like a madman and learneed from the best teachers and the dogs keep getting better.
And believe it or not that is the super short version._


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

good post. I was just guessing my self I know people that have the camelot blood but don't know alot about it myself. I knew poole's max and maxine where two of them


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I just bought a dog for my girl friend and he is 4x the duke at least and im interested in finding out a lot about the line myself although i really dont know where to start.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

cane76 said:


> I just bought a dog for my girl friend and he is 4x the duke at least and im interested in finding out a lot about the line myself although i really dont know where to start.


There are 2 seperate Camelots. Camelot Kennels (Art) and Camelot Pits (Kenny Sonia). Both kennels deal in large dogs as well as game bred dogs. You can see Camelot Pits here Camelot Pits-produce the Finest Quality PitBull Dogs Generation after Generation .

Of course The Duke and his parents Blaze Maxine and Kubars Golden Bud would be considered some of Arts foundation stock. I know Art thought alot of Ouzi White Paws, who was off of Kirks Whisper x Konklins Tera. Ouzi was a very intelligent dog.

Kenny's Foundation stock would probably be considered Trip, Cheif, Baby Girl, & CP's Pebbles.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info rock creek!


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

*Camelot kennels*

Their was a ad in 2001 posted in Dogs USA magazine by Art Sidereas featuring 4 Dogs 1)Cajun 2)Mangus 3)Duke 4)Rock it stated that these are the first generation and foundation dogs of the kennel. Does anyone know anything about them and as I said which one is never mention anywhere?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

nittpitt said:


> Their was a ad in 2001 posted in Dogs USA magazine by Art Sidereas featuring 4 Dogs 1)Cajun 2)Mangus 3)Duke 4)Rock it stated that these are the first generation and foundation dogs of the kennel. Does anyone know anything about them and as I said which one is never mention anywhere?


I had pics of all Rock, Mangus, & Cajun but I can not find them anywhere. There was also another I've heard alot about named Styles. I believe he was Dukes half brother.

There is a Camelot discussion board on MSN. You can also find the "real" Camelot forum and Red Hots forum there.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Not the pics I was looking for, but here are a few.

Cajun, Guenevere, Meeche, Ouzi White Paws, & Rock Candy


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Rocketfire, Smooth, Stone, Ouzi(again), Ninja


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

those are some good lookin reds


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

well the dogs did sure grow bigger over the years,i wonder if that has anything to do with the akc's newest registrant the "dogue DE Bordeaux?"as with so many other larger lines of red nose apbt.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

*good post wily 
the bitch laura talked to about she was breed by art 
and as you have saw and know from peds 
isnt anything like the dogs they call camelot 
just go to show watch what you put your name on*


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

nate said:


> *good post wily
> the bitch laura talked to about she was breed by art
> and as you have saw and know from peds
> isnt anything like the dogs they call camelot
> just go to show watch what you put your name on*


*

That dog comes from Arts game stock. I believe she was off of CH Slim Shady right? Both Camelots have large dogs as well as game bred dogs. The large ones are the more popular of the two though and what most think of when you mention Camelot.*


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

cane76 said:


> well the dogs did sure grow bigger over the years,i wonder if that has anything to do with the akc's newest registrant the "dogue DE Bordeaux?"as with so many other larger lines of red nose apbt.


I've wondered that same thing myself. Thats why we only ever dealt with the early stuff and the Trip blood.

I went to an AKC show 5-6 years ago and there were dogue de bordeaux's there then. Were they just accepted by the AKC?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

A few more pics. The Duke, Trip, Blondie, Rocky, & Baby Girl. Rocky & Blondie (as well as Animal)were all off of Trip x Baby Girl. Rocky was the only dog we have ever had that was pure Camelot Pits.(Sonias) I would give anything to be able to bring him back to life. He was an incredible dog.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah they are out of slim shady. ours go back to jeep and cottingham stuff


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

*Game Camelot*

Those two words never go together I don't think that any of the four dogs I named came from any game dog if so inform me...Cane76 your on target...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I haven't done the research myself so I haven't the clue the only research I did was on my dogs and they are out of the game stuff that art did. Awesome little dogs. I like the game style better than the other ones.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

has anyone called troy ? he knows all there is to know about the biger APBT 
damn i wish i still had sugars peds


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

You know there is another side to the camelot bigger dogs too. Peterson's Sherman Tank was a brother to Duke and he produced a lot of the bigger reds too and then there is Kojack, he is known to produce nice dogs and his blood is in demand. We had a female off of Kojack and Dangerous Beauty, Piglet. That is Jeep Lexi's cousins dogs mother, she produced nice dogs. The McKenna dogs are some of the ones that put the bigger camelot out there too. Red Hot Kennels and Red Mythology Kennels have a lot of the nice bigger Camelot stuff. There are two sides to the Camelot dogs and the big red dogs out there and it takes a while to learn it and keep it straight.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think Troy Brown's Arashi is Camelot/Dangerzone.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's something interesting that Mark McKenna posted on the United Rednose world a few days ago.

_most people on these message boards wouldnt like a true camelot product ! most camelot produced dogs were 45 to 70 lb. and very game . dogs such as duke and maxine were reyes productions , reyes produced hog dogs!!!!! dogs off of these were camelot productions , cheif was a product of camelot kennels ,camelot didnt want him , he wasnt the type of dog art wanted to produce , he was sold to mike olzawaski who had him for a while and mike and benji offered him to a lot of people , back in those days around here the kennels didnt want cheif, he couldnt do what they were looking for witch was work in the [] or hunt ... this was what camelot and reyes and landshark and ables ect ect ect were all about. cheif did produce large dogs thats a fact but thats not what camelot and the rest were about . those kennels were about fire and hunting plain and simple..........
if you have a cheif dog its sonia's or camelot pits ( stolen name ) you dog will never have the camelot name under a.d.b.a. the only reason the u.k.c will allow it is because art was banned from the u.k.c. and they wont protect his kennel name....___________________

Here's the link to the whole thread, there is a lot of information in there and Mark was around to know the story

the name camelot - United Rednose World

Not trying to start anything, just this is a good history thread if you want to really know the story. Florida breeders are something else, they fuss, come together, always know what each other is doing...lol Seriously, some of the nicest dogs you will never see are running around in the woods in Florida, and I know we are in Delaware, but came from Florida a few years ago and brought our dogs with us.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

very interseting stuff i have read here, is there anyone working theses dogs in PP and doing well?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

jbh38 said:


> I think Troy Brown's Arashi is Camelot/Dangerzone.


arashi Arashi's ped


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

nittpitt said:


> Those two words never go together I don't think that any of the four dogs I named came from any game dog if so inform me...Cane76 your on target...


Like I said before, it depends on which dogs youre talking about. Art & Kenny both have large dogs as well as game bred dogs.

Pedigree for CH Camelots Slim Shady 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [74905] :: SLIM SHADY


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

and troy has 30 pluss dogs


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

wheezie said:


> very interseting stuff i have read here, is there anyone working theses dogs in PP and doing well?


"PP" do you mean personal protection?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I love arashi that dog is awesome. Big boy but awesome.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah i mean Personal protection RCK. i have seen some pics of big red dogs biting sleves but never knew if it was some ghetto bs or if there was any real training going on


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

wheezie said:


> yeah i mean Personal protection RCK. i have seen some pics of big red dogs biting sleves but never knew if it was some ghetto bs or if there was any real training going on


I heard years ago that The Duke did some bite work. Dont know for sure, just what I remember hearing. I know they've been used for hog hunting in the past and weight pulling in the present and have done pretty well.


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

*CAmelot's Rock*

I cant find any history on Rock he seemed to have disapeared.Go back to far and everything on Mangus, Rock, Cajun, Duke in the pedigrees say Unknown. Duke seems to Have a Little history in his pedigree but know go back into any well know foundation pitbulls.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

nittpitt said:


> I cant find any history on Rock he seemed to have disapeared.Go back to far and everything on Mangus, Rock, Cajun, Duke in the pedigrees say Unknown. Duke seems to Have a Little history in his pedigree but know go back into any well know foundation pitbulls.


Probably because the owners didnt take the time to enter there dogs ancestory in the data base,jmo...


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

cane76 said:


> Probably because the owners didnt take the time to enter there dogs ancestory in the data base,jmo...


Exactly. We have some 7 gen pedigrees with these dogs in them. As soon as I get the time I'll dig them out for you. Was actually looking at one last night for a dog that a friend of mine got from a friend of Art. Alot of Camelot/Red Hot stuff on bottom crossed with Collett/St. Benedicts on top.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

wheezie said:


> yeah i mean Personal protection RCK. i have seen some pics of big red dogs biting sleves but never knew if it was some ghetto bs or if there was any real training going on


This is Maximus off of Kennys site. Said he recieved the Iron Man title. He's off of Trip x Blaze (Daughter to Cheif x Baby Girl) Not pure Camelot, but has some in there. Trip dogs are by far my favorite ever produced by Kenny.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

beautiful working dog,just what i like in a pit,big and protective with the drive to do it all!


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well some of the things said here are true and some are not. The real and only Camelot is Camelot Kennels, Arthur Sidereas. Art is a bulldog man period. Camelot pits is a kennel that purchased dogs from Art and other similarly bred dogs from other kennels and started his own thing but didn't have enough class to come up with his own kennel name. The two kennels do not breed for the same thing. Art has owned and bred ROMs Kenny has not. Most of Kenny's foundation has Am Staff in it via "Trip" and he does not breed or breed for game dogs. Art has always had far more game dogs at Camelot than he has had big companion dogs. Most of his foundation OFRN stock was there for working purposes whether it be catching or whatever. Camelot's foundation males were Rock, Mangus, Cajun, and The Duke. Rock was by far the better out of the bunch. Mangus had the genes. Any breeder knows that his "foundation" is his bitches and those were Maxine, Ouzie, Meechie, Psycho Manic, and Guenevere. Now this is the OFRN stock we are talking about. Art also had a lot of Patrick's, Iron Head, and Bullyson blood back in the day. And out of those greats like Camelot's To The Wood, Mother Goose, etc... Nowadays Art isn't into the big OFRN dogs anymore but he is still producing Champions and very good working dogs. 

And most of those pictures that you posted of the old Camelot dogs Rock Creek Kennels are my pictures. You got them off of the Cam board on MSN before it closed right?


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

For those that want to know about the four foundation Males... Rock, Cajun, Mangus, Duke here is a little history.

Rocketfire (Rock)= Hes was a Red and white OFRN out of Clouse blood and Golden Bud via Maxine. He by far was the better bulldog out of the four. He has consistently produced winners and producers of winners. He was not contested officially because he ruined his teeth at a young age. He was a very hard dog to breed because he was so full of himself and did not care much for the gender of another dog. He got along with one particular dog though and none else. Meechee could do no wrong in his eyes and when you saw them together you would wonder which was the dog and which was the bitch. I bred every female I owned to him never once regreted it. The only thing I regret is not storing semen from him. He also produced another well known dog at the Red Hot Kennel camp named Jack Boots. He himself was a 2x winner and produced winners. Very beautiful dog that took after his father with great confirmation. Rock was one of those "once in a lifetime" dogs. He was so good of a bulldog that he was considered to go into GR CH May Day more than once even with the damaged dental work. I personal voted for it. I think with an excellent keep he would have out classed him in spite of the handycap. Red Mythology Kennels and Kracker Kennels have a lot of that good ol Rock blood. And some boys up in Illinios and Ohio have some good Rock crosses.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Alex004 said:


> Well some of the things said here are true and some are not. The real and only Camelot is Camelot Kennels, Arthur Sidereas. Art is a bulldog man period. Camelot pits is a kennel that purchased dogs from Art and other similarly bred dogs from other kennels and started his own thing but didn't have enough class to come up with his own kennel name. The two kennels do not breed for the same thing. Art has owned and bred ROMs Kenny has not. Most of Kenny's foundation has Am Staff in it via "Trip" and he does not breed or breed for game dogs. Art has always had far more game dogs at Camelot than he has had big companion dogs. Most of his foundation OFRN stock was there for working purposes whether it be catching or whatever. Camelot's foundation males were Rock, Mangus, Cajun, and The Duke. Rock was by far the better out of the bunch. Mangus had the genes. Any breeder knows that his "foundation" is his bitches and those were Maxine, Ouzie, Meechie, Psycho Manic, and Guenevere. Now this is the OFRN stock we are talking about. Art also had a lot of Patrick's, Iron Head, and Bullyson blood back in the day. And out of those greats like Camelot's To The Wood, Mother Goose, etc... Nowadays Art isn't into the big OFRN dogs anymore but he is still producing Champions and very good working dogs.
> 
> And most of those pictures that you posted of the old Camelot dogs Rock Creek Kennels are my pictures. You got them off of the Cam board on MSN before it closed right?


I was told by Kenny that him and Art actually combined yards for a while before parting ways. Kenny did have his own kennel name (Sonias) for a long time. He said he got tired of everyone saying he didnt have anything but Camelot dogs, he should just call himself Camelot. So he did. I'm not agreeing with it, just stating what I was told by Kenny.

Yes, some of those pics came from the MSN board(from the albums as well as from Arts posts), Kenny's site, as well as pedigrees online.

Do you know of anyway I can get a copy of the old Camelot yard video? I watched it before at Kennys and would love to have my own copy.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I know both Art and Kenny. Kenny is one of the biggest story tellers out there. Kenny and Art were friends at one point yes but Art never agreed to having another man use his kennel name. Kenny used the Camelot name to sell dogs. Camelot blood was hot at the time and Kenny, being the oppotunist that he is, took advantage of that. Camelot was always Art and it started in 1993 in Palm Beach, Fl not in Tennesse. Kenny and Art bred for two different types of dogs. Camelot was around long before Kenny started breeding dogs. Any man that would stoop to that level isn't worth even considering acquiring a dog from, IMO. And he didn't use "Sonia's" as a Kennel name for that long... Most of the time he couldn't get away with using the name "Camelot" by the registries but UKC finally gave in to the name "Camelot-Pits". ADBA will still not recognize that name becase Art has rights to it and registers his dogs as "Sonia's".

If you can find that old yard video of Camelot in Palm Beach, Fl let me know! Lol. I had a copy years ago and misplaced it.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

how about some info on magazine magnus,blaze and ouzi white paws as in peds,and photos and opinions on these dogs as well. as all these dogs are in my dogs ped,as well as the duke,if they are not already posted,im just curious.
thanx a bunch who ever replys with a intelligent and informative response.
keith.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

Gonna try to do the others in time. Don't have that much free time on the net so when I can tell a story or two I will. 

Blaze Maxine was one of Art's foundation bitches. She was Kubar's Golden Bud (Sarona) on the top and Danger Zone on the bottom. She was his top producing OFRN bitch by far. Producing greats like Duke, Rocketfire, Psycho Maniac, Brewster's Pebbles, Maximillion, Smooth, and Red Mythology's Nookie, etc... She wasn't the best looking dog around but she was definitely 100% bulldog and produced like there was no tomorrow! If you think you have a Cam dog and it doesn't have Maxine in it's ped think again. That's how much enfluence maxine had on the bloodline. She was an intelligent dog that is common for old time DZ dogs. Very loving but all about business. She was acquired by Art along with Duke from Ben Reyes who was one of the cornerstone breeders of the KGB blood.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Alex004 said:


> Well I know both Art and Kenny. Kenny is one of the biggest story tellers out there. Kenny and Art were friends at one point yes but Art never agreed to having another man use his kennel name.


I figured that, was just saying why Kenny told me he did it. I use to know Kenny pretty well, but have only ever met Art a couple times. Do you know if they really ever combined yards for a period of time before having a falling out?



> If you can find that old yard video of Camelot in Palm Beach, Fl let me know! Lol. I had a copy years ago and misplaced it.


Man that was a cool vid! I'm sure Kenny still has a copy, but I havent talked to him for about a year. I bet Art still has some copies......:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well Art had some rough times at one point and sent some dogs to Kenny in Tennesse to hold for him. Art eventually ended up moving to Tennesse and living with Kenny for a while and that how the yards "combined". They eventually feel out and after that is when the "Camelot-Pits" thing came along. They both have personal issues with eachother but taking another man's kennel name is a low blow. 
Both Art and Kenny have some f*^&ed up ways so there is dirt on both sides if you get into personal details but with using some one elses kennel name the ones who really get hurt in the long run are the dogs and the folks who buy into the bloodline.
Kenny Sonia isn't the only one who tried to say that they were the originators of Camelot. There was another guy out west who tried to do the same thing. He was the guy who bought Duke and a host of other dogs from Art. Mario Trujillo I think his name was.

I'd be surprised if Art has a copy of the old yard video. I know Kenny still does.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Alex004 said:


> Well Art had some rough times at one point and sent some dogs to Kenny in Tennesse to hold for him. Art eventually ended up moving to Tennesse and living with Kenny for a while and that how the yards "combined".


Ok, thats exactly what I heard too.



> They eventually feel out and after that is when the "Camelot-Pits" thing came along. They both have personal issues with eachother but taking another man's kennel name is a low blow. Both Art and Kenny have some f*^&ed up ways so there is dirt on both sides if you get into personal details but with using some one elses kennel name the ones who really get hurt in the long run are the dogs and the folks who buy into the bloodline.
> Kenny Sonia isn't the only one who tried to say that they were the originators of Camelot. There was another guy out west who tried to do the same thing. He was the guy who bought Duke and a host of other dogs from Art. Mario Trujillo I think his name was.


Kenny never stated to me that he started Camelot. He has always said it was Art. Like I said earlier, he told me he changed the name because he got tired of everyone saying that all he had were Camelot dogs, and he shouldnt have his own kennel name because of that. I dont agree with it and would never take anyone elses name, just stating what I was told.



> I'd be surprised if Art has a copy of the old yard video. I know Kenny still does.


If I ever come across it again and can get a copy, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Alex004 said:


> Gonna try to do the others in time. Don't have that much free time on the net so when I can tell a story or two I will.
> 
> Blaze Maxine was one of Art's foundation bitches. She was Kubar's Golden Bud (Sarona) on the top and Danger Zone on the bottom. She was his top producing OFRN bitch by far. Producing greats like Duke, Rocketfire, Psycho Maniac, Brewster's Pebbles, Maximillion, Smooth, and Red Mythology's Nookie, etc... She wasn't the best looking dog around but she was definitely 100% bulldog and produced like there was no tomorrow! If you think you have a Cam dog and it doesn't have Maxine in it's ped think again. That's how much enfluence maxine had on the bloodline. She was an intelligent dog that is common for old time DZ dogs. Very loving but all about business. She was acquired by Art along with Duke from Ben Reyes who was one of the cornerstone breeders of the KGB blood.


thanx,
yes the dog i was speaking of was maxine not magazine,duh?,thanx a bunch,ill try and find photos of her in this thread or on the net somewhere,
keith.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

found her ped .
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [45795] :: CAMELOT'S BLAZE MAXINE


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

> Kenny never stated to me that he started Camelot. He has always said it was Art. Like I said earlier, he told me he changed the name because he got tired of everyone saying that all he had were Camelot dogs, and he shouldnt have his own kennel name because of that. I dont agree with it and would never take anyone elses name, just stating what I was told.


On his website he states as if he started Camelot in Tennesse very plain and boldly on the home page. And regardless of what his "customers" might have said Kenny is supposed to be a man.

If any of you guys really want to compliment your Cam blood very well you should look up Red Mythology Kennels or Kracker Kennels. They have the tightest Rocketfire blood around tied in with old school and new school KGB blood. There is a couple of other kennels that have true Cam dogs and breed true Cam blood but Red Mythology and Kracker are two that stand out IMO and know exactly what they are doing. Red Mythology took over where Red Hot Kennels left off and went to the next level.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

How about you guys post some pics of your dogs? The ones with the Cam blood in them.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Alex004 said:


> On his website he states as if he started Camelot in Tennesse very plain and boldly on the home page. And regardless of what his "customers" might have said Kenny is supposed to be a man.


Not sure what you mean by "customers", but we have never bought a dog from Kenny or Art.



> If any of you guys really want to compliment your Cam blood very well you should look up Red Mythology Kennels or Kracker Kennels. They have the tightest Rocketfire blood around tied in with old school and new school KGB blood. There is a couple of other kennels that have true Cam dogs and breed true Cam blood but Red Mythology and Kracker are two that stand out IMO and know exactly what they are doing. Red Mythology took over where Red Hot Kennels left off and went to the next level.


I've seen all of these kennels and agree that they have good dogs. My girlfriend actually owns a female off of Red Hot dogs. A couple years back, we almost got another female from Red Hot.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Alex004 said:


> How about you guys post some pics of your dogs? The ones with the Cam blood in them.


I'm having problems posting pics right now for some reason. You can see Tinkerbelle, Hippie, & Chili on our site. Rock Creek Kennels - Home Their parents are Rocky & Lil' Red Jazz.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Alex004 said:


> How about you guys post some pics of your dogs? The ones with the Cam blood in them.


just a pup,but hoping a few things from this guy,a lot of camelot on top and bottom.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

and this boy i saw at a local abkc show,multipile times the duke breeding...


----------



## Beege (5 mo ago)

smith family kennels said:


> think now don't quote me on this that it was
> 
> camelot's chief
> camelot's blaze maxine
> ...


Camelot's Ouzie White paw was one of Artie's baddest dogs. The Duke made a lot of these bigger red noses


----------

